# Love is...



## dmgalley

Poo snuggles..... 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Love them! Seriously adorable


----------



## wellerfeller

Ah they are lovely pictures and remember back when you were getting willow? How worried you were about how jake would take to her! Wow, those two have bonded in a big way


----------



## lady amanda

Awe...Donna too sweet.. He loves his sis

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AliAlfie

Beautiful pics of very special poos.  That 2nd one is to-die-for! :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes: If it were my 2 I'd have that one framed and on the wall so I could see it every day!


----------



## Tinman

I just love the nose to nose picture, they do look snuggly and in love x


----------



## RuthMill

Gorgeous pictures!!


----------



## erinafare

Oh Donna so lovely. 
I hope my two bond as well. Do you think it is because you got a boy first or does it not make any difference.
She actually looks bigger than Jake or is it camera angle xxxx


----------



## Skyesdog

They are amazing photos, so cute to see! Thank you for sharing x


----------



## RuthMill

erinafare said:


> Oh Donna so lovely.
> I hope my two bond as well. Do you think it is because you got a boy first or does it not make any difference.
> She actually looks bigger than Jake or is it camera angle xxxx


I don't think it matters... Just depends on the individual personalities. My girls love each other very much and love to snuggle.

Last night...


----------



## dmgalley

erinafare said:


> Oh Donna so lovely.
> I hope my two bond as well. Do you think it is because you got a boy first or does it not make any difference.
> She actually looks bigger than Jake or is it camera angle xxxx


My trainer who I really trust said the key is not to get two boys if the Inge you have is alpha. Other than that, I think it is all about letting them sort things out for themselves. This was hard because Jake sounded like he was going to eat get in the start but he never hurt her. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren

Jake and Willow are the cutest little snugglers


----------



## arlo

How gorgeous, they are so cute together. Has Willow had a growth spurt, she looks bigger?


----------



## dmgalley

arlo said:


> How gorgeous, they are so cute together. Has Willow had a growth spurt, she looks bigger?


She grows like a weed but a lot of it is her coat. It is very long, much longer than his, so it give the illusion if more size. I think she is 13" to the shoulder and 18 pounds. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1

Ah SO so sweet...love the first pic 

xxx


----------



## DB1

They are just So, So cute, makes you want to lie down and snuggle in too!


----------

